# Leiterfarbe Rot für Gleichstrom



## Ludewig (17 April 2020)

Hallo
Ich habe gerade Schwierigkeiten, die VDE 0197 (2017) gegen die 0113 abzugrenzen:
0197 DC-Leiterfarbe + = rot, - = weiß, Funktionserde = rosa
0113 DC-Leiterfarbe blau; Funktionserde = gg (?)

Hat da jemand den Überblick?


----------



## Gleichstromer (18 April 2020)

Ich nicht, und unsere Kunden auch nicht, da ist DC auch schwarz oder grau(+)/dunkelblau(-) oder rot(+)/hellblau(-) oder noch was anderes. Hauptsache, man ist sich einig.

Und wenn Kabel/Leitungen an den Schaltschrank angeschlossen werden, ist´s eh aus. Ich habe noch keine Anlage erlebt, wo die Leitungsfarben für egal welchen Hauptstrom nicht graun/braun/schwarz/blau und für den Steuerstrom irgendwas waren.


----------



## Blockmove (18 April 2020)

PE muss grün-gelb sein. Alles andere sind letztlich Empfehlungen / Liefervorgaben.
In den letzten Jahren gibt es immer mehr Trennung zwischen PE und FE und das führt auch zu unterschiedlichen Farben.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## nade (19 April 2020)

Ja das Farbengewirr. Hab da nun auch eine Anlage zum Anschließen, in dem Schaltschrank sind mehrere Spannungsebenen. Schwarz, Rot(Rot/weiß), braun(braun/weiß), blau(blau/weiß), orange..... 
Grundsätzlich ist wie schon gesagt wurde, die Farbe eine vereinbarungs Sache und sollte nachher im Schaltplan nur dokumentiert werden. Quasie Vortext welche Farbe was ist. Ab dann ist es auch für einen "Fremden" übersichtlich und nachvollziehbar.
Es sollte nach Möglichkeit nachvollziehbar sein welche Spannungen über was "laufen". Auch würde ich gerade bei Maschinenrichtlinie, die bevorzugt anwenden, wenn es sich um eine Maschine/Anlage handelt.

Bei Steuerleitungen gibt es 2 Kodierversionen entweder über Nummern, altbekanntes Ölflex, aber auch über Farben. Auch beim Ölflex. Habe da bei einem Anlagenumbau auch ein 10 Adriges Kabel bekommen mit Farbkodierung. Aber das ist 2. Rangig, solange Dokumentiert wurde was wofür verwendet.

Mir sagte auf der Meisterschule ein Dozent... "Die VDE ist eine Empfehlung mit Gesetzeskraft. Solange nichts passiert darf man machen wie man will." Die VDE ist eben geschrieben wie ein Gesetzestext, also auch genau so zu behandeln. Queer lesen und dann beurteilen was in dem betrachteten Fall am ehesten zutrifft.

Also an oberster Stelle steht, die Anlage muss Sicher sein. Dann kommt sowas wie Bedienerfreundlich, Wartungsfreundlich, klar Verständliche Dokumentation,........


----------



## Captain Future (20 April 2020)

Blockmove schrieb:


> PE muss grün-gelb sein. Alles andere sind letztlich Empfehlungen / Liefervorgaben.
> In den letzten Jahren gibt es immer mehr Trennung zwischen PE und FE und das führt auch zu unterschiedlichen Farben.
> 
> Gruß
> Blockmove



Was nehmt Ihr für Funktionserde ??? 

Gruß


----------



## knabi (20 April 2020)

Mahlzeit,

die DIN EN 60445 (VDE 0197) sagt in der aktuellen Fassung aus, daß Funktionserdungsleiter (FE) und Funktionspotentialausgleichsleiter (FBE) *NICHT* in grün/gelb ausgeführt werden *dürfen*. Die bevorzugte Farbkennzeichnung für FE / FBE ist *ROSA*. Es genügt die Kennzeichnung an den Anschlußstellen / Leiterenden.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 April 2020)

Kann mal einer Beispiele nennen wo es eine Funktionserde gibt? Ich habe in den vielen Schaltschränken mit denen ich zu tun hatte immer nur grün/gelbe Kabel gesehen.


----------



## hucki (20 April 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Kann mal einer Beispiele nennen wo es eine Funktionserde gibt?


An der Logo seit der 0BA7. 
Ist verbunden mit dem Schirm der Netzwerkleitung.






unterm Display bzw. der ESC-Taste


----------



## oliver.tonn (20 April 2020)

Aber die Leitungen gehen dann auf den selben Klemmenblock wie die Schutzerde, oder? Es gibt ja schließlich nur eine.


----------



## hucki (20 April 2020)

knabi schrieb:


> die DIN EN 60445 (VDE 0197) sagt in der aktuellen Fassung aus, daß Funktionserdungsleiter (FE) und Funktionspotentialausgleichsleiter (FBE) *NICHT* in grün/gelb ausgeführt werden *dürfen*. Die bevorzugte Farbkennzeichnung für FE / FBE ist *ROSA*. Es genügt die Kennzeichnung an den Anschlußstellen / Leiterenden.


Übergangsfrist bis 09/2020

Etwas rosa Schrumpfschlauch über der grüngelben Leitung sollte dann ok sein, oder?


----------



## hucki (20 April 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> An der Logo seit der 0BA7.


 Oh, ist ja gelogen! 

Erst an der 8er LOGO hat Siemens den Anschluß in FE umgetauft (umtaufen müssen?).
An der 0BA7 steht noch herkömmlich PE:







Soviel zum Unterschied. 
... Rosa muss schließlich auch mal weg.


----------



## Captain Future (20 April 2020)

Aber Rosa  ist schon der Brüller..... Hellgrün oder sowas in der Art wäre mir lieber gewesen


----------



## Cassandra (20 April 2020)

Praxisgerecht wäre folgendes:
  PE = grün/gelb
  FE = gelb/grün


----------



## Tommi (22 April 2020)

hucki schrieb:


> An der Logo seit der 0BA7.
> Ist verbunden mit dem Schirm der Netzwerkleitung.
> 
> 
> ...



das ist bei der easy E4 von eaton auch so...


----------



## Heinileini (23 April 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Praxisgerecht wäre folgendes:
> PE = grün/gelb
> FE = gelb/grün


oder 
PE = grün/gelb-gestreift
FE = grün/gelb-kariert
?


----------



## Oll_Bell (17 Mai 2021)

gib es das Beispiel wie im Schaltschrank FE mit PE verbinden?
Ich kenne dass durch Erdtrennklemme
aber interessiere mich ob der Minuspol der Netzteil mit FE verbinden soll?


----------



## Blockmove (17 Mai 2021)

Oll_Bell schrieb:


> gib es das Beispiel wie im Schaltschrank FE mit PE verbinden?
> Ich kenne dass durch Erdtrennklemme
> aber interessiere mich ob der Minuspol der Netzteil mit FE verbinden soll?



Das Erden des Netzteils gehört zu den Schutzmassnahmen und somit PE. So handhabe ich es zumindest.


----------



## Oll_Bell (17 Mai 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Das Erden des Netzteils gehört zu den Schutzmassnahmen und somit PE. So handhabe ich es zumindest.



in 

https://www.profibus.com/index.php?...oken=d8d7970e6eacfeeaec3d9273881d9bbff5e94ab2


erstmal Linien 1114-1116
"n. Allerdings
1115 wird der Minuspol des Netzgerätes einmal gezielt mit der *Erde *oder dem *CBN *in der
1116 Nähe des Netzgerätes verbunden."

aber weiter schon andere Variante

Linien 1206-1208

"1206 Sollte sich bei 24-V-Versorgungsstromkreisen für einen PELV-Stromkreis entschieden
1207 werden, so sollte dieser nur einmalig in unmittelbarer Nähe des Netzgerätes mit dem
1208 *Funktionspotentialausgleich*/CBN über einer Trennklemme verbunden sein"

CBN ist
Linien 413-417
"
413 Eine strikte Trennung von Funktions- und Schutzpotentialausgleich lässt sich in der
414 Praxis nicht wirklich realisieren, da häufig ungewollte Verbindungen zwischen Funk
415 tions- und Schutzpotentialausgleich auftreten. Zudem entstehen durch die getrennte
416 Ausführung hohe Kosten. Deshalb wird ein gemeinsamer Potentialausgleich empfohlen.
417 Dieses Potentialausgleichssystem wird Common Bonding Network (CBN) genannt

"
keine Ahnung wie das interpretieren

ps
"*Funktionspotentialausgleich/CBN"
*ich meine slash ist gleich
und Funktionspotentialausgleich ist nicht die Funktionerdung


----------



## Blockmove (18 Mai 2021)

Tja das Thema wird mittlerweile zur Wissenschaft gemacht.
Um was geht es eigentlich?
Schirmströme
Ableitströme
Ausgleichströme
Ableitung von statischen Ladungen

Da heute in nahezu jeder Anlage FU, div. Bussysteme und Netzwerke, Maschinenbauelemente aus Kunststoff, … verbaut sind, greift das klassische Konzept mit Schutzleiter nicht mehr.
Anstatt über den 1,0qmm PE der Steuerleitung, fließt der Strom halt über den Schirm von Netzwerkkabeln oder I-Gebern.
Und dummerweise gibt es da Ströme die höher sind, als in die Grenzwerte in den Normen. Also gibt es jetzt PE, FE und Potentialausgleich. Da die Werte (Strom, Spannung, Frequenz, Wellenform) nicht vorhersehbar oder kalkulierbar sind, nimmt das Chaos seinen Lauf. Die Drahtfarbe ist dabei das kleinste Problem.


----------



## Oll_Bell (18 Mai 2021)

>Um was geht es eigentlich?

gib es das Beispiel wie im Schaltschrank FE mit PE verbinden?

interessiere mich ob der Minuspol der Netzteil mit FE verbinden soll?




> Da heute in nahezu jeder Anlage FU, div. Bussysteme und Netzwerke, Maschinenbauelemente aus Kunststoff, … verbaut sind, greift das klassische Konzept mit Schutzleiter nicht mehr.
> Anstatt über den 1,0qmm PE der Steuerleitung, fließt der Strom halt über den Schirm von Netzwerkkabeln oder I-Gebern.
> Und dummerweise gibt es da Ströme die höher sind, als in die Grenzwerte in den Normen. Also gibt es jetzt PE, FE und Potentialausgleich. Da die Werte (Strom, Spannung, Frequenz, Wellenform) nicht vorhersehbar oder kalkulierbar sind, nimmt das Chaos seinen Lauf. .




ich kenne Theorie, aber habe keine praktische Erfahrung.



> Die Drahtfarbe ist dabei das kleinste Problem


Ja, natürlich ))


----------



## Blockmove (18 Mai 2021)

Oll_Bell schrieb:


> gib es das Beispiel wie im Schaltschrank FE mit PE verbinden?[/COLOR]



Eigentlich lautet doch die Frage fast anders rum:
Wie trennst du im Schaltschrank PE - FE - Potentialausgleich?
Ich würd mal sagen, dass 99,9% aller Geräte eine Verbindung zwischen PE und FE haben.
Im Schaltschrank gibt's bei uns letzlich nur PE.
An der Anlage draussen gibt's dann eigene Schienen für Potentialausgleich und Schirme.
Anschluß und Verbindung zum Schaltschrank und zum Hallen-Potentialausgleich feinstdrähtig 16 oder 35mm².
Drahtfarbe GeGn oder Transparent.


----------

